# Problème de connection dès l'ouverture de l'iPad



## NLelievre15 (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Alors voilà, je vais pousser un petit coup de gueule contre Apple.
Je viens de recevoir mon iPad 2 commandé le 25 Mars, jusque là tout va bien.
Je rentre, j'ouvre le précieux, je regarde la Smart Cover, et je me hâte pour le connecter. Côté USB ça passe, côté connecteur iPad... Euh... Peut-être comme ça??? Nan, pas possible... Pourtant un connecteur est un connecteur... Oui, enfin quand le connecteur est plus petit que l'embout à mettre dedans ça passe pas quoi...
Donc me voilà depuis 20 minutes au téléphone avec la hotline d'Apple pour essayer de trouver une solution, donc peut-être un remplacement sous 3 jours... Sachant que lundi est férié...
Comme quoi, l'attente de l'iPad 2 sera encore plus longue que prévu...

http://imagik.fr/view-rl/404134

http://imagik.fr/view-rl/404136


----------



## Thr_ju (21 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Tes images ne permettent pas de se rendre compte de grand chose. Si vraiment ton câble USB ne rentre pas dans la prise dock, c'est vraiment pas de bol, et c'est aussi un défaut inédit! :mouais:


----------



## NLelievre15 (22 Avril 2011)

En faite ce qu'il faut remarquer dans ma première photo (même si je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment visible), c'est le manque d'espace pour y insérer le connecteur.
En faite le connecteur rentre un minimum dedans mais en biais... Je ne peux donc pas le connecter...
Oh moins cela fait plaisir si je suis un cas à part, au moins j'ai un iPad unique qui pourrait peut-être se vendre des millions... Ou pas...


----------



## NLelievre15 (27 Avril 2011)

Excusez moi mais ça ne choque personne ce genre de situation?


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Avril 2011)

NLelievre15 a dit:


> Excusez moi mais ça ne choque personne ce genre de situation?




Si là moi je suis très choqué. Sur la Syrie, le Yémen,... je disais rien mais là je suis très choqué


----------



## NLelievre15 (27 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Si là moi je suis très choqué. Sur la Syrie, le Yémen,... je disais rien mais là je suis très choqué



Je n'allais pas non plus jusque là... Je veux juste dire que personne ne trouve ça bizarre qu'un problème survient au niveau du dock?



Ibaby a dit:


> On aimerait bien savoir si Apple te l'a remplacé, ou si une semaine plus tard tu es toujours sous le choc, impuissant et démuni.



Bon je ne sais pas si il y a de l'ironie dedans avec le terme d'impuissance mais bon... Non Apple ne me l'a toujours pas remplacé. Un livreur est venu hier me le chercher (TNT), un autre m'appelle aujourd'hui (UPS), je croyais qu'il venait me livrer mais en faite il venait lui aussi me chercher mon iPad (que j'ai donné la veille je rappel).
Suite à cela je reçoit un mail comme quoi j'avais refusé la prise en charge de mon colis que je n'avais plus par UPS... J'appelle donc Apple en expliquant mon problème.
Réponse: Contacté TNT pour savoir où est le colis car Apple n'a pas eu de numéro de la part de TNT, donc c'est à moi d'appeller. De plus, le conseiller ne me garantit par un changement de mon iPad dans la semaine comme convenu la semaine dernière. Il me laisse plutôt dans le doute concernant la réception d'un nouvel iPad dans les semaines qui viennent sans d'autres précisions...


----------



## NLelievre15 (27 Avril 2011)

Justement je me posait aussi la question et je commençais à paniquer sérieusement...

En faite la TNT a pas vraiment fait son boulot... Hier quand la personne est venu le chercher, elle m'a demander mon nom, prénom et signature.
Je lui ai demander si je devais recevoir un papier de sa part, il m'a bien fait comprendre que non, j'ai pourtant soutenu mais rien. J'ai trouvé ça vraiment bizarre mais bon j'ai laissé l'iPad partir, déjà que ça fait une semaine qu'il devrait être opérationnel...
Donc j'ai téléphoné à TNT et après 30 min de recherche et 2 transfert d'appels, j'ai eu quelqu'un qui a réussis à trouver mon colis et qui repartait chez Apple...

En attendant je suis sans iPad et sur mon netbook...


----------



## NLelievre15 (28 Avril 2011)

Ca s'arrange... Apple me dit que j'ai refusé de rendre l'iPad défectueux (alors qu'il y avait deux livreurs à venir prendre l'iPad à cause d'une mauvaise gérence de mon problème).
Donc là on me dit que j'ai refusé de rendre l'iPad et on me prends moitié pour un c..
J'adore...!


----------



## NLelievre15 (16 Mai 2011)

Vous pouvez fermer le poste, Apple a daigné remplacer mon iPad il y a peu de temps. Dégouté par leur attitude, comme quoi la Pomme n'est pas toujours au top...


----------

